# Can spraying orange peel cover up a knock down textured wall?



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Orange peel is a much "lighter" texture than knock down. No it won't cover unfortunately.


----------



## Valerie1c (Aug 26, 2010)

I assure you, you can do it yourself, it just takes time (lots of it). My boyfriend and I have a rougher more rigid type of texture than knock down and we are skim coating over it. Neither one of us has done it before either. We are on coat #4 of drywall compound and we are seeing nice smooth surfaces. It has taken us about 2-3 weeks doing it between 2-6 hours a day ( although we did miss a day here or there) The final result is worth it though.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Interestingly enough, knockdown over orange peel is a finish I use quite a bit (discovered it by accident when I did some orange peel that was really supposed to be knockdown), and it is sharp, filling in a lot of the "dead", flat spaces. I've never tried it the other way around.


----------

